# Audi January U.S. Sales Increase 20% to Set Another Monthly Record



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[source: Audi of America]

Audi today reported January U.S. sales of 7,812 Audi cars and SUVs, which accounted for a 20% overall increase from January 2010. The previous January sales record for Audi in the U.S. was the 6,510 vehicles sold in 2010. 

The strong January 2011 results followed the best year that the luxury brand has seen in the U.S. as sales surpassed 100,000 for the first time to finish the full year at 101,629 vehicles. The 8.6% share that Audi held in overall U.S. imported luxury vehicle sales at the end of 2010 also set a record for the brand.

Audi models have already earned significant awards in the U.S., including the Edmunds.com Technology Breakthrough Award to the 2011 Audi A8, four category winners in the Strategic Vision 2010 Total Value Index and the EyesOn Design “Best Production Vehicle” awarded to the Audi A6, which is scheduled to arrive this Fall.

In January 2011, Audi recorded year-over-year sales increases exceeding 50% with five of its models: the Audi A3, Audi A8, Audi Q5, Audi Q7 and the Audi R8.

Sales of the 2011 Audi A8 flagship model, introduced in late November, jumped 765.4% from a year earlier as consumers continue to respond favorably to the most technologically advanced vehicle Audi has ever produced. 

January 2011 Audi A3 sales climbed 52.8% from a year earlier as consumers continued to demand the Audi A3 TDI clean diesel model, the 2010 Green Car of the Year. Audi Q5 crossover sales continued to show the strong momentum built throughout 2010 by posting a 50.9% gain from January 2010 sales. The Audi Q7 full-size luxury crossover sales also showed a nearly 60% rise from January 2010.

“Consumers sent a strong signal that Audi is a brand on the rise,” said Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen. “Our intent is to make 2011 another pacesetting year.”

Audi sales highlights – January 2011
•	January 2011 ranks as the best January in Audi of America history, eclipsing the record set in 2010.
•	Audi A8 sales numbers skyrocket due to launch of redesigned 2011 Audi A8 flagship. 
•	Five models within Audi lineup post gains of over 50% YOY.

Audi Q5 and Audi Q7 January sales and news notes
•	Audi Q5 sales in January second only to A4.
•	Audi Q5 sales up 50.9% for January YOY.
•	Audi Q7 sales up 59.8% for January YOY.

Audi A3, A6 and R8 January sales and news notes
•	Audi A3 sales rose 52.8% in January; A3 TDI represents 66% of sales mix.
•	Audi A6 luxury sedan sales up 17.2% YOY.
•	R8 sales record 83.7% uptick over January 2010.

Audi Certified Pre-Owned sales and news notes
•	January 2011 CPO sales of 2,232 units represent 32.1% YOY surge from 1,690 vehicles a year earlier.

*NOTES:*
- 2010 A4 numbers include Audi A4 sedan, Avant, and S4 models. 2009 A4 numbers include A4 cabriolet, which has been discontinued. 
- 2011 and 2010 A5 numbers include Audi A5 cabriolet and coupe’ and S5 cabriolet and coupe’ models. 2009 A5 numbers do not include the cabriolet models. 
- A6 includes Audi A6 sedan, S6 sedan and A6 Avant models. 
- A8 includes Audi A8 sedan, A8L sedan, and S8 sedan models. 
- TT includes Audi TT coupe’ and TT roadster models. 

*ABOUT AUDI*
Audi of America, Inc. and its 277 U.S. dealers offer a full line of German-engineered luxury vehicles. AUDI AG is among the most successful luxury automotive brands globally. During 2009 Audi outsold all other luxury brands in Europe, while in the U.S. market Audi posted the largest market share gain of any luxury automotive brand. Over the next few years, AUDI AG expects to spend nearly $2 billion annually on new products and technology. Visit www.audiusa.com or www.audiusanews.com for more information regarding Audi vehicle and business issues.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

A lot of that is former VW buyers who are disgusted with VW's lack of options. Seems VW is intentionally steering buyers who want simple luxuries like power seats AWAY from VW. I'm doubtful of the wisdom of such an approach, being that Japanese and Korean cars offer a LOT more luxury for the money than Audi.


----------

